# Cost to convert Bumper Pull to Gooseneck??



## rebelplow (Jan 30, 2008)

I have an 18' Felling brand 10,000# Steel with wood deck, bumper pull, skid loader trailer. It is _not_ a deck over. I was just wondering if anyone has an idea what it would cost to convert it into a gooseneck. Also what steps would be involved.

Thanks!


----------



## rebelplow (Jan 30, 2008)

It is this model trailer


----------



## Vinnie (Dec 4, 2006)

Ive converted one myself and it cost me roughly $1400.00 . You have to remove all of the the original hitch before ataching the gooseneck . There are companies out there that offer conversions . Here is a link to some pictures I used to plan my project.
http://www.pirate4x4.com/forum/archive/index.php/t-747397.html


----------



## rebelplow (Jan 30, 2008)

Vinnie;1219379 said:


> You have to remove all of the the original hitch before ataching the gooseneck .


That's what I was thinking. Cut everything off from the deck forward and starting from there.


----------



## Vinnie (Dec 4, 2006)

Another thing you need to figure out is if you need to move the axles . I didnt just because I dont carry a lot of heavy loads ( car compared to a small dozer ) that cause extreme tongue weight.


----------



## sweetk30 (Sep 3, 2006)

tell you this right now. 

sell/trade that thing off then get the correct trailer and be done with it faster and it will all be correct in the end.


----------



## hydro_37 (Sep 10, 2006)

yep....you will be way ahead to trade trailers


----------



## Carpenter98 (Dec 24, 2010)

sweetk30;1220058 said:


> tell you this right now.
> 
> sell/trade that thing off then get the correct trailer and be done with it faster and it will all be correct in the end.


I agree 100%. I enclosed a 14' landscape trailer myself to save a few bucks. Ended up taking me months to finish it, then had to get the registration changed. PITA

If you are going to be increasing the weight rating, make sure to take pics & document everything.

Also have the liability issue. What if something that you did breaks while going down the road? I know its a long shot but in this sue-happy age, you have to CYA.....


----------



## rebelplow (Jan 30, 2008)

Selling the existing trailer, and buying a used GN does sound like a good idea. I was thinking if I could hire a professional welding shop do the whole whole conversion for between $500 and $1000 it might be a good option. I guess the materials alone would be in the 100's of dollars.


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

Vinnie;1219554 said:


> Another thing you need to figure out is if you need to move the axles . I didnt just because I dont carry a lot of heavy loads ( car compared to a small dozer ) that cause extreme tongue weight.


Why would you have to move the axles?

Which way would you move them?


----------



## Vinnie (Dec 4, 2006)

If your using the trailer for something specific , like hauling a Bobcat or small loader then moving the axles will balance the load and correct the tongue weight. I,ve actually moved the axles on a couple trailers to correct load balance . If the tongue weight is to light ( based on what you normally carry) the trailer feels squirrely and if the tongue weight is to much then obviously your truck will be overloaded.


----------

